# What cage should I get?



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I recently got 2 female rats and currently they are living in a guinea pig cage fixed for rats. So I was wondering what cages you would recommend and where to get them at, I can put wire around it if it is for ferrets. I think the max I am willing to spend is 200


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Single critter nation you can get around 150 or you can get a super pet exotics which is around 100 but they can chew out. I have a double critter nation and I will never use another cage


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I second the critter nation. You can get the single now and then, if you want, you could later get the add-on to make it a double. My rats and I really like the double critter nation.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was looking at martins cages, does anyone know about them? I know you need powder coated, and the platforms are not solid but I can fix that


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a martins for my fosters and I hate it it sucks for hanging hammocks and they wont leave anything on the levels ... I would never get a martins but some people swear by them. .. the other problem is you have to use bedding which increases your chances for mites


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, personally for the price of a martin cage I could go to home depot, get a large cement mixing tray, some hardware cloth, zipties and a soldering Iron, and make a much larger cage, and with some paint and good craftsman ship it might even look the same. Personally I think homemade cages are the best way to go, you have more control over the size of it and it can be cheaper. You can get a large plastic tub, or large cement mixing tray (its about $13 dollars at home depot, its 2 feet by 3 feet by 8 inches tall, so good sized, but like all plastic things its a tad bit smaller on the inside, but not by much I think, you could always get clips so the wire part sits on top of it instead of in it) and get some hardware cloth or wire shelves and use those to make the levels and cage walls. you can make a grotto out of an old bookcase or TV stand, you can find cheap ones off craigslist, or you can get some wood to make your own (most book cases aren't deep enough). you'll have to get some varnish to make sure that urine won't soak through it. though critter nations or ferret nations are a good cage from what I've heard, so are some super pet cages (though they have plastic bottoms so be aware of that, and some have 1 inch bar spacing, and you'll have to cover the levels with something since urine pools on plastic, making bumble foot more likely) you might even be able to find a large flight cage for parrots on craigslist and modify it with wooden levels, or other stuff. I've seen a few people do it. Large dog crates (there's this one at petsmart that is like $240 but it can hold 24 rats according to the cage cal.) can be covered with hardware cloth, and have make shift levels put in them to make a nice large cage. For $200 you can buy or make a lot of different cages.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Martins R-680 and it is my favorite cage to date, even over the Ferret/Critter nation cages. It is extremely lightweight, easy to clean, and very durable. It's over 2 yrs old and still looks like brand new.

Yes, the shelves and ramps are grids. However, there's no real evidence that walking on bars causes bumblefoot or feet sores. It's still good practice to cover them, but since the solid bottom of the cage is where they spend most of their time, I don't cover my shelves any more. I used to sew liners with ribbons on the ends to tie to the bars. That worked very well to secure them.

And you do not have to use bedding in a Martins at all. The way the cage base sits in the pan actually makes it very easy to secure a large liner in the bottom.

Here's some pics of mine


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

That's the exact one I have for my fosters and can't stand it ... to each their own You need to find what works best for you we can only give options


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Another vote for the single unit CN~


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> That's the exact one I have for my fosters and can't stand it ... to each their own You need to find what works best for you we can only give options


How much do you want for it?! ;D


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

The ruud cage or skyscraper(powder coated) of the martins cages or Critter Nation double. I really don't want to make my own, since I don't really have the tools for it. How do you put fleece liners? I currently am using carefresh bedding


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

you cant use fleece liners in your cage ... I would try cell sorb its what the rescue uses and what I will be using it can carry mites like most beddings though so be sure you can freeze it


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Where do you get cell sorb? Does she order it online?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

no you can get it from feed stores ... newtown feed and supply can order it in


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I am moving soon so it will have to easily found like in a pet store


----------

